# Howdy from Texas



## lovemylouis (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi everyone. 
I'm Taylor and I have 4 cats. The oldest is Lacee a 1 & half year old Russian Blue mix. Then we have the 9 month old brothers - Luke and Logan Domestic Short Hair mix. 
Then we have the newest addition - a 7 month old male Persian named Keychain(although we may change it) which isn't going to well(see Cat Chat recent posts)
We live in Texas. 
Lacee was in a local pound at 5 months old - then she lived with my grandmother for 2 months and came to live with us.
Luke and Logan were bred by a stray mom and the people who kept the stray while the mother was pregant was selling Luke & Logan - the last ones left in mid June I believe. 
Then Keychain here was bred by a breeder, he father is a champion. We picked him up yesterday on the 24th and things aren't going as planned.
PLEASE SEE 'CAT CHAT' and answer my question if you can! 
THANKS.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Taylor


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Taylor


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Taylor, welcome to Cat Forum!!


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the Forum. I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

